# توصيل لجميع المناطق تمر عجوة المدينة المنورة



## مسوقة26 (28 فبراير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




مقدمة




تمر عجوة المدينة المنورة



في الحديث الشريف



(( من تصبح بسبع تمرات عجوة لم يضره ذلك اليوم سم ولا سحر )) رواه البخاري برقم / 8769

(( في عجوة العالية أول البكرة على ريق النفس شفاء من كل سحر أو سم )) رواه مسلم برقم / 5306

طريقة الاستعمال

أكل سبع تمرات على ريق

من فوائد العجوة التالي:​
الوقاية من السحر قبل وقوعه وكذلك بعد وقوعه .
الوقاية من السم وعلاجه بعد وقوعه
الوقاية من مرض السرطان .
تساعد في القضاء على الديدان.
تعالج الأنيمياء وفقر الدم .
تعتبر مقوي عام للجسم وتساهم في علاج الضعف الجنسي .
تقوي المناعة لدى جسم الإنسان
فوائد عظيمة جداً لهذا التمر كل هذه الفوائد في حبات التمر الصغيرة الله لك الحمد على هذه النعمة الكبيرة جداً وبشكل عام إن التمر بأنواعه مفيد جداً





لا بد أن يقدم أولاً ما ورد به نص ثابت لتحقق المطلوب ، حيث أن تمر عجوة المدينة نافع بإذن الله عز وجل للوقاية من السحر بحيث يستخدم سبع عجوات أو تمرات من تمر المدينة ، كما ثبت في الأحاديث الصحيحة ، فقد ثبت من حديث عامر بن سعد عن أبيه – رضي الله عنه – قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( من تصبح بسبع تمرات عجوة لم يضره ذلك اليوم سم ولا سحر ) وقال غيره ” سبع تمرات ” ) ( متفق عليه ) 0


قال الخطابي : ( كون العجوة تنفع من السم والسحر ، إنما هو ببركة دعوة النبي e لتمر المدينة ، لا لخاصية في التمر ) ( فتح الباري – 10 / 239 ) 0
قال سماحة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله بن باز – رحمه الله – : ( الصواب أنه علاج مستمر إلى يوم القيامة لإطلاق الحديث الشريف حديث سعد المذكور ، والصواب أيضا أن ذلك ليس خاصا بالعجوة بل يعم جميع تمر المدينة لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في رواية مسلم : ” مما بين لابتيها ” والله ولي التوفيق ) ( فتح الحق المبين في علاج الصرع والسحر والعين – ص 173 ) 0
قال فضيلة الشيخ سليمان بن ناصر العلوان – حفظه الله – وفك الله أسره : ( وإن تيسر التصبّح بسبع تمرات من تمر العجوة فهذا سبب شرعي وحصن حصين من كل ساحر مريد ، ففي الصحيحين وغيرهما من حديث عامر بن سعد عن سعد – رضي الله عنه – أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ” من تصبح بسبع تمرات من تمر العجوة لم يصبه سم ولا سحر ” ( متفق عليه ) 0 وقد اشترط كثير من أهل العلم في التمر أن يكون من العجوة على ما جاء في الخبر ، ولكن ذهب آخرون من أهل العلم إلى أن لفظ العجوة خرج مخرج الغالب فلو تصبّح بغير تمر العجوة نفع ، وهذا قول قوي وإن كنت أقول إن تمر العجوة أكثر نفعاً وتأثيراً إلاّ أن هذا لا يمنع التأثير في غيره ) ( نشرة لفضيلة الشيخ بتاريخ 21 / 1 / 1417 هـ – ص 3 ) 0
قلت : والذي أراه في هذه المسألة أن المنفعة والفائدة باقية في تمر العجوة خاصة وتمر المدينة عامة إلى قيام الساعة ، وأن ذلك ليس مخصوصا بزمن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا بتمر العجوة عما سواه ، مع أن الخبرة والتجربة العملية في هذا الميدان أكدت بما لا يدع مجالا للشك تأثير تمر العجوة على السحر خاصة والمنفعة العظيمة له قبل أو بعد وقوعه ، وهذا ما ذهب إليه سماحة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله بن باز – رحمه الله – والله تعالى أعلم


التفاصيل 
نوفر لكم العجوة من مكان الحديث الشريف ما اوصاء بها من عالية المدينه

حسب الاحجام
الصغير 
والمتوسط
والكبير

الشحن لجميع مدن المملكه 
---------------------------------------------​

للاستفسارات والطلب من داخل المنتدى​






​


أضغط هنـــا


وللزائريــن من خــارج المنتــدى
يمكنك التواصل عن طريق





على الواتس اب على الرقم

0560401930





​
او الاتصال او ارسال رسالة للجوال​

0544471991​

تحياتي​




__________________

لسرعة الرد الاتصال اوارسال رسالة لرقم :0544471991
او على الواتس اب على الرقم : 0560401930
يرجاء تحديد الطلب لكي يتم الرد بوضوح لكثرة منتجاتنا بالمنتدى​


----------



## kafh (2 مارس 2012)

*رد: توصيل لجميع المناطق تمر عجوة المدينة المنورة*



سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

اللهم ارزقنا حلال طيبا من حيث لا نحتسب 


للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

______________________________​

تسديد مديونيات خلال 24 ساعة 

* 

مئات الاف الزيارات لاعلانك في عشرات المنتديات التجارية
منتديات|تويتر|فيس بوك|محركات بحث|مطبوعات|جرائد|مدونات|شاشات عرض|مهرجانات 
التسويق لاعمالك باحتراف فقط 1600 شهريا
 عروض خاصة للاعمال المستمرة لاكثر من شهرين 




*​


----------

